# advantages of starting buisness



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

I've been plowing snow for about 5 years on the side, I have a full time day job also. I'll just collect once or twice a month, deping on snowfall amounts. Just bought a dedicated plow truck last year and am thinking about putting a plow on the daily driver also. I plow with a friend of mine (currently a two truck operation) and he owns his own construction co. Together we do about 10-13 lots, some big, some small. He tells me he deducts everything, truck, plow, gas. I was wondering ig it would be wise to create my own buisness so I could do the same. I know nothing about this type of thing. so I thought I would ask ya'all before I approached my CPA, maybe hoping to get an idea of what to ask him.

Thanks. Jason


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Well Jason,
I was in the same situation a few years ago. There are some advantages and some disadvantages. First, I do not believe you can write off everything, unless it is a truck specifically dedicated to the business, as your partner is a contractor, he probably is writing it off already. Second, insurance is a must. If you don't have it already. I would recommend at least a million liability, and here in NY that costs about $1100 a year, so you need to at least make that just to get to even. That is if you can find acompany to insure you for "Just Snow Plowing " Email me if you have more questions, I'll be glad to answer them
Rick


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

when i used to do plowing "on the side", i had what my agent called limited commercial insurance on my truck. i had originally intended on the million dollar policy as stated, but my agent suggested just half a million since i wouldnt be plowing any large commercial properties. as a result the insurance was 30% cheaper than the one mill policy. but i suppose each case depends on the individuals desires and needs. a lot of commercial lots will NOT hire without a one million dollar policy though, especially gas stations, and understandably so that they wont. just an idea for you.


----------

